# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Late Prepper!

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Well, Boys and Girls the writing is in the sand. I have been prepping for a few years, but for nothin' like I see coming. A Father is supposed to protect his family! Well I believe, Dad has a lot bigger chore coming than bringing home the bread. I am changing course big time. Dad is going to get some cattle to help out. I am looking hard at Dexters.

----------


## randyt

sounds like a good option. We had milk goats back when I was a child, been thinking about getting a few.

----------

